# الطاقة المتجددة والبديلة حلم أم حقيقة



## م.محمد الكردي (19 أبريل 2006)

نشرت صحيفة برلينية قبل أسابيع نبأ قد يبدو لأول وهلة بسيطًا، لكنه في الواقع مثير إذا تأمل فيه القارئ مليًا، وتعرف على أبعاده. إذ قد يكون محتوى النبأ على الأرجح واحدًا من الأدلة الكثيرة على أن المدنية البشرية تقف على عتبة حقبة جديدة من تاريخها.

ذكرت الصحيفة أن ريفيًّا سكسونيًّا سيكفّ عن استغلال أرضه لزراعة الحبوب أو الخضراوات، وأنه يخطط لتحويلها إلى مزرعة لتوليد التيار الكهربائي من الطاقة الشمسية. فما الذي حدا بهذا المزارع إلى التفكير في زراعة أشعة الشمس؟ لا شك في أنه لم يكن ليقدم على هذه المجازفة لولا «قانون الطاقة المتجددة» الذي سرى مفعوله قبل أيام من قرار هذا المزارع، وهذا القانون يضمن سعرًا مغريًا للتيار الكهربائي المولد من مختلف أنواع الطاقة المتجددة، سواء من أشعة الشمس أو المراوح الهوائية ـ التي يشاهدها الزائر لألمانيا في طول البلاد وعرضها ـ أو الغاز البيولوجي ـ المستحضر من الخشب أو روث الحيوانات ـ أو طاقة المياه أو من حرارة الأرض الجوفية. أما استغلال الخاصة الفيزيائية لتفاعل الهيدروجين مع الأوكسجين فيما يسمى بخلية الاحتراق، فإنه ما زال في طور مبكر. 

المنافسة على أشدها بين الأدمغة، والصراع محتدم بين أنصار كل من الطاقات المتجددة الودودة والطاقة النووية.

وفيما تقلص إلى حد بعيد، عدد طلاب الجامعات الذين يقبلون على دراسة الفيزياء النووية، تشهد كليات العلوم الجديدة المتعلقة بالطاقات المتجددة وحماية البيئة إقبالا ًمنقطع النظير. وتتولى ألمانيا رفع لواء الدعوة إلى الطاقات المتجددة، وخصوصًا الطاقة الشمسية على الرغم من أن الأيام المشمسة في ألمانيا قد تعدّ أحيانًا على أصابع اليد الواحدة، كما شهدنا في العام الحالي حتى الآن. ولكن وعلى الرغم من ذلك، لايكل Hermann Scheer ولا يمل من الطواف في مختلف أنحاء ألمانيا والعالم داعيًا إلى ما يسميه الثورة الحضارية الجديدة. ولا يتولى عضو مجلس النواب الاتحادي (بوندستاغ) رئاسة جمعية الطاقة الشمسية الأوروبية يوروسولار (Eurosolar) فحسب، بل والمجلس العالمي للطاقات المتجددة. وقد أُنعم عليه قبل سنوات بجائزة نوبل البديلة تقديرًا لجهوده في هذا الميدان. وكان هرمان شير من أقوى دعاة قانون الطاقات المتجددة بعد أن تسلم حزبه الاشتراكي الديموقراطي مع حزب الخضر مقاليد الحكم في ألمانيا عام 1998م. وله عدة مؤلفات تُرجمت إلى عدة لغات يشرح فيها «الاستراتيجية العالمية للطاقة»، وتطور استغلال الإنسان للحرارة منذ اكتشاف النار قبل آلاف السنين مرورًا بابتكار الآلة البخارية في منتصف القرن السابع عشر الميلادي، فمحركات الاحتراق وتسخير الحرارة لتوليد الحركة وإدارة الدولاب، وصولاً إلى عصر النفط. ويحذر هرمان شير من مغبة الانتظار حتى نضوب منابع النفط في العالم، مشيرًا إلى أنها الآن من أسباب الحروب والاستعمار، فكيف إذا شحّت أو نضبت؟ ويحذر في الوقت نفسه من مخاطر المفاعلات النووية التي تنطوي على مخاطر جسيمة، من أبرزها معضلة النفايات النووية التي تظل مشعة آلاف السنين، وتشكل خطرًا على المدنية البشرية. 

لقد اختُتم في نهاية العام الميلادي الماضي برنامج المئة ألف سطح الذي تعهدت الدولة بموجبه بتقديم قروض ميسرة جدًا لكل من يبسط على سطح منزله ألواح بلورات السيليكون لتوليد التيار الكهربائي من ضوء الشمس. ورب متسائل عما إذا كان هذا الإجراء مجديًا في ألمانيا ذات الطقس الممطر والسحب التي لا تفارق أجواءها إلا نادرًا! وما هو الحافز على سن قانون يلزم شركات الكهرباء التي تمتلك أيضًا المفاعلات النووية بشراء تيار الطاقات المتجددة بأسعار أعلى من سعر بيعه للمستهلكين؟ وما السبب في استضافة ألمانيا لثلاثة مؤتمرات دولية على التوازي في العاصمة القديمة بون، وحشد طاقات سياسية ضخمة لإنجاحها؟ ولماذا دعا المستشار الألماني غيرهارد شرويدر إلى مؤتمر الطاقات المتجددة الدولي الرئيسي في أثناء المؤتمر الدولي عن التنمية المستديمة في يوهانسبورغ. يسوق السياسيون الألمان حججًا عديدة: في مقدمتها حماية البيئة وتفادي تلوث الأجواء بغازات الاحتراق، ثم المساهمة في محاربة الفقر والاستعداد من الآن لعصر ما بعد النفط. ولكن لا شك في أن المسؤولين الألمان يأخذون أيضًا في الحسبان الفرصة المتاحة أمام تصدير التقنية الألمانية التي أحرزت تقدمًا كبيرًا في هذه الأثناء. وفي الوقت الذي تقف فيه شركات النفط الكبرى كشركة شل موقفًا محايدًا من الصراع بين أنصار كلّ من الطاقات المتجددة والطاقة النووية، لكنها تشارك جميعها في بحوث خلايا الاحتراق (هيدروجين وأوكسجين) وإنشاء مصانع بلورات السيليكون الشمسية (Modul) وقد يفاجأ الزائر لألمانيا الراغب في شراء ألواحها بأن إنتاج جميع مصانعها حتى نهاية العام الحالي مُباع مقدمًا لمستهلكين كالمزارع السكسوني، وأولئك الذين يمدون ألواحها على سقوف بيوتهم. فأشعة الشمس في ألمانيا كافية نظريًا، وبحسب الموقع، لتوليد ما يتراوح بين 950 و 1200 كيلوواط/ ساعة سنويًا من المتر المربع من خلايا بلورات السيليكون؛ أي ما يعادل الاستهلاك السنوي للشخص الواحد بالإضافة إلى 100 لتر من زيت الاحتراق. وأما أشعة الشمس التي تتناوب احتضان الكرة الأرضية بلطف أو بعنف، فإنها تكفي ـ بحسب رأي العلماء ـ إذا استُغلت لتغطية حاجة سكان المعمورة إلى الطاقة آلاف المرات. 

لم لا نحلب أشعة الشمس ونغرف من حرارة الأرض الجوفية، ونكف عن حرق الفحم والغاز والنفط، وتوفير هذه المواد للصناعات البتروكيميائية؟ 

يحق للمرء هنا أن يتساءل، طالما كان هذا الكنز في متناول اليد، فما المانع من استغلاله الآن، ولم هذه المؤتمرات والجعجعة والتشدق؟ الجواب على ذلك بسيط، المسألة مسألة مالية.. وطالما ظل استخدام النفط ومشتقاته أرخص من مصادر الطاقات المتجددة، فإنه سيظل المصدر الأول لتغطية الحاجة إلى الكهرباء والطاقة المسيرة للعربات والطائرات وغيرها من سبل المواصلات. 

صحيح أن هناك سيارات تستخدم الطاقة الشمسية، بل ويعتزم رائد الطيران بيكارد ـ Piccard ـ أن يدور حول الأرض في عام 2009م على متن طائرة تحلق بفعل الطاقة الشمسية، وتغطي المركبات الفضائية حاجتها إلى الطاقة من سطوح البلورات الشمسية، لكن مكان الصدارة سيظل لمصادر الطاقة الأحفورية من نفط وغاز طبيعي طالما كانت أسعاره وتكاليف الاستفادة منه أقل من مصادر الطاقات المتجددة. لقد انخفضت في الأعوام الأخيرة أسعار خلايا البلورات الشمسية بنسبة تتراوح بين 10% و20% نتيجة لزيادة الإقبال عليها،لكنها ما زالت غير قادرة على المنافسة الفعلية لمحروقات المواد الأحفورية. أما المراوح الهوائية فإنها مرهونة بوجود الرياح، وتبين بعد تطبيقها على نطاق واسع أن لها سلبيات لا يستهان بها، منها تقنية وأخرى بيئية، خصوصًا وأنها لا ترعى حرمة الجوار، ولا تكترث براحة المجاورين لها، وهو ما يجعل نطاق استخدامها مقتصرًا على المناطق الخالية من السكان ما أمكن. ولولا الدعم المالي الحكومي في أوروبا لمصانع البلورات الشمسية ومراكز بحوث خلايا الاحتراق لأفلست مصانعها وتوقفت البحوث أو تقلصت إلى حد كبير. لكن ليس من المتوقع أن تتجرأ حكومة أوروبية على التفكير في مثل هذا الإجراء لأن الطاقات المتجددة أصبحت تحظى بشعبية كبيرة، وتعلق عليها الشعوب آمالاً واسعة، خصوصًا أنه من المعروف أن احتياطيات النفط المعروفة لا تسد حاجة البشرية إلى الطاقة إلا لبضعة عقود من السنين. وربما كان الغاز الطبيعي كافيًا لبضعة عقود أخرى والفحم لأكثر من مئة عام. ولا يستطيع أي كائن كان وخصوصًا من سكان المدن أن يتصور حياة مدينة دون كهرباء ودون مصاعد ودون سيارات وطائرات. إذًا لا بد من التفكير من الآن في مصادر طاقة بديلة للأحفورية. وقد اتخذ البرلمان الأوروبي قرارًا أيدته القمة الأوروبية في 27 أيلول 2001م يقضي باتخاذ ما يلزم لتغطية نصف الحاجة إلى التيار الكهربائي عام 2050م من الطاقات المتجددة. ويلمس المتتبع لأنباء الطاقات المتجددة، جهودًا مكثفة تبذل في هذا الميدان، وكأن العالم في سباق مع الزمن. وتشارك مثلاً جميع مصانع السيارات العالمية الكبرى في كاليفورنيا في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية حاليًا، في تجارب السيارات التي تستخدم الهيدروجين كوقود في خلية الاحتراق. وأعلنت مصانع أوبل قبل أيام أنها ستُنزل إلى الأسواق في العام القادم سيارات هيدروجينية. وربما كان ذلك صحيحًا، لكنها لن تكون قادرة على أن تحل محل سيارات البنزين والديزل. 

وهناك في المدن الألمانية الكبرى محطات لتزويد سيارات التجارب هذه بالهيدروجين المسيّل. لكن استخدامها على نطاق واسع ما زال محفوفًا بمصاعب تقنية وأمنية جمّة. علاوة على أن استحضار الهيدروجين لا يكون مجديًا إلا إذا استعين بالطاقة الشمسية مثلاً لإنتاجه. وتعتبر الصحاري الشاسعة المترامية الأطراف موقعًا مثاليًا لاستغلال الطاقة الشمسية، على الرغم من أن أشعة الشمس هناك لا تحفز شاعرًا على التغزل بها، بل في الفيء والظلال. وهنا تجدر الإشارة إلى أن نور الشمس هو الذي يتسبب في توليد الجهد الكهربائي على جانبي بلورات السيليكون؛ بينما يستفاد من حرارة الشمس في تسخين الماء في المدن أو تسليطها بوساطة مرايا مقعرة إلى خزانات ماء لتوليد البخار وإدارة العنفات لتوليد التيار الكهربائي. 

هل يتحقق الحلم بتسخير شمس الصحاري المحرقة وتحويلها إلى مصدر للطاقة ووسيلة لتوفير الماء؟

كان البروفسور الشهير المتوفى مسرشميدت (Messerschmidt) قد وضع في أوائل الثمانينيات دراسة بشأن تزويد أوروبا بالطاقة الكهربائية من الصحراء الإفريقية، تتلخص في استغلال الطاقة الشمسية هناك لتحليل الماء إلى هيدروجين وأوكسجين، ومد أنابيب من الشاطئ الإفريقي الشمالي تحت البحر لنقل الهيدروجين إلى إيطاليا أو تسييله وشحنه بناقلات خاصة إلى أوروبا حيث تُعكس العملية في محطات لتوليد الكهرباء من تفاعل الهيدروجين مع الأوكسجين. وتعتبر هذه العملية مثالية بالنسبة إلى الدول ذات الصحاري الواسعة والواقعة على البحر. فتفاعل الهيدروجين والأوكسجين، لا يولد تيارًا كهربائيًا فحسب، بل مادة أثمن هي الماء. لكن هذه الفكرة ومثيلاتها لم تتعد النطاق النظري، وإن كان هناك الآن في الصحراء الغربية في المغرب مصنع كبير لإنتاج بلورات الطاقة الشمسية ـ يبلغ مجموع قدرة إنتاجها السنوي 120 ميغاواط ـ يصدّر حتى لألمانيا. 

ويحلم المشرفون على المنشأة المغربية في تحويل مساحات واسعة من الصحراء إلى محطات شمسية لتوليد الكهرباء وتصدير الفائض إلى إسبانيا. وقد وضع 15 عالمًا من ثماني دول ـ من بينهم العالم الياباني الشهير كازوهيتو كاتو ـ بتكليف من وكالة الطاقة الدولية في عام 2002م وبعد جهود استمرت ثلاثة أعوام، دراسة تتلخص في أن محطات توليد الكهرباء الشمسية الكبيرة ذات الألف ميغاواط ـ أي ما يعادل طاقة مفاعل نووي صغيرـ ، ممكنة ولكنها غير مجدية اقتصاديًا في الوقت الحاضر، وأن الوضع قد يتغير بعد 10 أو 20 عامًا. وكان رأيهم أن تغطية عُشر مساحة الصحراء في جمهورية النيجر بألواح البلورات الشمسية، كاف لسد حاجة العالم إلى التيار الكهربائي. والمناطق الصحراوية قادرة في الواقع على المنافسة منذ الآن لو أنها حصلت على دعم مالي على غرار ما يحظى به المزارع السكسوني في ألمانيا. ولو استُغل جزء من الطاقة الشمسية في البلاد الدافئة لتحليل ماء البحر، وضخ الهيدروجين إلى الصحاري والقفار واستغلاله لتوليد الكهرباء والماء، لما تسنّى وقف زحف الصحاري فحسب، بل وقهرها إلى الوراء.


----------



## صناعة المعمار (19 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم​




mzsk76 قال:


> وأما أشعة الشمس التي تتناوب احتضان الكرة الأرضية بلطف أو بعنف، فإنها تكفي ـ بحسب رأي العلماء ـ إذا استُغلت لتغطية حاجة سكان المعمورة إلى الطاقة آلاف المرات
> .





كلام صحيح 100% سبحان الله ......يدعونا الى التفكير بسبل استغلالها بما يفيدنا ويسهل حياتنا

ارجو ان نتواصل بالبحث عما هو جديد من اكتشافات واختراعات علمية والتفكير به مليا............ لنرقى بأمتنا ونكون السباقين ان شاء الله

يجب ان تكون لدينا رؤية مستقبلية

موضوع قيم ويستحق الدراسة .....بارك الله فيك..... 
ارجو ان تستمر بنقل مثل هذه المشاركات القيمة


تحياتي​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (19 أبريل 2006)

اتمنى على إدارة الملتقى أن يفتتحوا قسم خاص بأبحاث ومشاركات الطاقة المتجددة خاصة وأن هذا الموضوع يهم الجميع ويمكن للجميع أن يشارك فيه فالدراسات العليا في هذا المجال ليست مقصورة على قسم بعينه بل تشمل كل الأقسام سواءا كان ميكانيك أو كهرباء أو معماري أو صناعي أو غيره

تحياتي
م.محمد الكردي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (19 أبريل 2006)

اتمنى على إدارة الملتقى أن يفتتحوا قسم خاص بأبحاث ومشاركات الطاقة المتجددة خاصة وأن هذا الموضوع يهم الجميع ويمكن للجميع أن يشارك فيه فالدراسات العليا في هذا المجال ليست مقصورة على قسم بعينه بل تشمل كل الأقسام سواءا كان ميكانيك أو كهرباء أو معماري أو صناعي أو غيره

تحياتي
م.محمد الكردي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (20 أبريل 2006)

يا جماعة أين تعليقاتكم الموضوع يستاهل أكثر من هيك

الطاقة في خطر وبرميل البترول 74 دولار


----------



## صناعة المعمار (20 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم

تحويل الطاقة الشمسية 




يمكن تحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى طاقة كهربائية وطاقة حرارية من خلال آليتي التحويل الكهروضوئية والتحويل الحراري للطاقة الشمسية ، ويقصد بالتحويل الكهروضوئية تحويل الإشعاع الشمسي أو الضوئي مباشرة إلى طاقة كهربائية بوساطة الخلايا الشمسية ( الكهروضوئية ) ، وكما هو معلوم هناك بعض المواد التي تقوم بعملية التحويل الكهروضوئية تدعى اشتباه الموصلات كالسيليكون والجرمانيوم وغيرها . وقد تم اكتشاف هذه الظاهرة من قبل بعض علماء الفيزياء في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي حيث وجدوا أن الضوء يستطيع تحرير الإلكترونات من بعض المعادن كما عرفوا أن الضوء الأزرق له قدرة أكبر من الضوء الأصفر على تحرير الإلكترونات وهكذا . وقد نال العالم اينشتاين جائزة نوبل في عام 1921م لاستطاعته تفسير هذه الظاهرة . 


وقد تم تصنيع نماذج كثيرة من الخلايا الشمسية تستطيع إنتاج الكهرباء بصورة علمية وتتميز الخلايا الشمسية بأنها لا تشمل أجزاء أو قطع متحركة ، وهي لا تستهلك وقوداً ولا تلوث الجو وحياتها طويلة ولا تتطلب إلا القليل من الصيانة . ويتحقق أفضل استخدام لهذه التقنية تحت تطبيقات وحدة الإشعاع الشمسي ( وحدة شمسية ) أي بدون مركزات أو عدسات ضوئية ولذا يمكن تثبيتها على أسطح المباني ليستفاد منه في إنتاج الكهرباء وتقدر عادة كفاءتها بحوالي 20% أما الباقي فيمكن الاستفادة منه في توفير الحرارة للتدفئة وتسخين المياه . كما تستخدم الخلايا الشمسية في تشغيل نظام الاتصالات المختلفة وفي إنارة الطرق والمنشآت وفي ضخ المياه وغيرها . 


أما التحويل الحراري للطاقة الشمسية فيعتمد على تحويل الإشعاع الشمسي إلى طاقة حرارية عن طريق المجمعات ( الأطباق ) الشمسية والمواد الحرارية .فإذا تعرض جسم داكن للون ومعزول إلى الإشعاع الشمسي فإنه يمتص لإشعاع وترتفع درجة حرارته . يستفاد من هذه الحرارة في التدفئة والتبريد وتسخين المياه وتوليد الكهرباء وغيرها . وتعد تطبيقات السخانات الشمسية هي الأكثر انتشاراً في مجال التحويل الحراري للطاقة الشمسية . يلي ذلك من حيث الأهمية المجففات الشمسية التي يكثر استخدامها في تجفيف بعض المحاصيل الزراعية مثل التمور وغيرها كذلك يمكن الاستفادة من الطاقة الحرارية في طبخ الطعام ، حيث أن هناك أبحاث تجري في هذا المجال لإنتاج معدات للطهي تعمل داخل المنزل بدلا من تكبد مشقة الجلوس تحت أشعة الشمس أثناء الطهي .



ورغم أن الطاقة الشمسية قد أخذت تتبوأ مكان هامة ضمن البدائل المتعلقة بالطاقة المتجددة ، إلا أن مدى الاستفادة منها يرتبط بوجود أشعة الشمس طيلة وقت الاستخدام أسوة بالطاقة التقليدية. وعليه يبدو أن المطلوب من تقنيات بعد تقنية وتطوير التحويل الكهربائي والحراري للطاقة الشمسية هو تقنية تخزين تلك الطاقة للاستفادة منها أثناء فترة احتجاب الإشعاع الشمسي . وهناك عدة طرق تقنية لتخزين الطاقة الشمسية تشمل التخزين الحراري الكهربائي والميكانيكي والكيميائي والمغناطيسي . وتعد بحوث تخزين الطاقة الشمسية من أهم مجالات التطوير اللازمة في تطبيقات الطاقة الشمسية وانتشارها على مدى واسع ، حيث أن الطاقة الشمسية رغم أنها متوفرة إلا نها ليست في متناول اليد وليست مجانية بالمعني المفهوم . فسعرها الحقيقي عبارة عن المعدات المستخدمة لتحويلها من طاقة كهرومغناطيسية إلى طاقة كهربائية أو حرارية . وكذلك تخزينها إذا دعت الضرورة . ورغم أن هذه التكاليف حالياً تفوق تكلفة إنتاج الطاقة التقليدية إلا أنها لا تعطي صورة كافية عن مستقبلها بسبب أنها أخذة في الانخفاض المتواصل بفضل البحوث الجارية والمستقبلية .​
مقتبس من مقال م.عارف سمان


تحياتي


----------



## معماريون (20 أبريل 2006)

ذكرت الصحيفة أن ريفيًّا سكسونيًّا سيكفّ عن استغلال أرضه لزراعة الحبوب أو الخضراوات، وأنه يخطط لتحويلها إلى مزرعة لتوليد التيار الكهربائي من الطاقة الشمسية. فما الذي حدا بهذا المزارع إلى التفكير في زراعة أشعة الشمس؟ لا شك في أنه لم يكن ليقدم على هذه المجازفة 

هذا يذكرني بالقضاء على الزراعه ارضا ومهنه
حيث سبق لي المشاركه في تخطيط احد المدن ولي رؤيه عارضني عليها بعض
من المخططين 
وكانت رؤيتي ان يكون نمو المدينه باتجاه الاراضي الغير زراعيه خاصة في القرى والمدن
الصغيره 

شكرا الموضوع قيم واعذروني اخذت جانب ولي عوده مرة اخرى

اخوكم معماريون​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (20 أبريل 2006)

نعمل اليوم على مشروع هام في قطاع غزة 

مركز الطاقة المتجددة

لكن المشكلة أن الموضوع يحتاج إلى دعم مادي كبير فمشاريع الطاقة المتجددة مكلفة جدا ولكن فلسطين وقطاع غزة بحاجة ماسة لها وذلك لأسباب منها:
1) عجز كبير في مدفوعات شركة الكهرباء فأغلب السكان لا يدفعون فواتير الكهرباء
2) حتى شركة توليد الكهرباء في القطاع نفقاتها من دول أجنبية

كيف يمكن ان نحل مثل هذه المشكلة وماهي المؤسسات العالمية والعربية التي يمكن أن تساعدنا في ذلك ؟


----------



## suha (6 مايو 2006)

لقد فرحت واللة كثيرا لوجود من يهتم يهذا الموضوع لما لة من أهمية الان خصوصا في دول الشرق الأوسط حيث معظم العائدات تذهب للأستفادة من الطاقة لذلك قدمت فكرة مشروع وهو تدفئة المنزل وتسخين الماء على مدار السنة بواسطة الطاقة الشمسية وتخزينها في خلايا ضوئية للأستفادة ايضا منها في الأضاءة ولكن أحتاج الى من يساعدني في جمع المعلومات الأساسية.


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (6 مايو 2006)

*مستعد للخدمة*

شكرا أخت suha للاهتمام بالموضوع

وقريبا انشاء الله سيكون لهذا الموضوع قسم خاص في الملتقى كما وعد المشرفون

أنا مستعد للمساعدة بكل تأكيد ولكن وضحي لي بالضبط ما هية المعلومات التي تحتاجينها

وأتمنى انشاء الله أن يزيد الوعي والاهتمام بالمجال أكثر فأكثر ونرى انجازات عملية للعرب والمسلمين قريبا


----------



## suha (14 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك اخ mzsk76 لقد فرحت كثيرا لأنك من فلسطين اما انا فمن رام اللة ومن السهل ان نتكلم من خلال خط الهاتف فانا مهندسة احمل بكالوريوس ميكانيك وماجستير مياة و مجاري من جامعة بير زيت وبنينا الان بيت العمر واريد ان يعمل نظام التدفئة على الطاقة الشمسية وايضا اريد ان اخزن الطاقة الشمسية في خلايا واستخدامها في الأنارة ولو بنسبة مئوية بسيطة واظل ابحث عن التطور في هذا المجال حتى نصل الى نسب واسعار تغنينا عن استخدام الكهرباء والسولار وتعم الفائدة على اهل فلسطين ويخفف ولو بجزء من الضغوطات عليهم فالشمس من اللة وليس من العبد.
لقد علمت ان هناك شركة في الأردن طورت اللواقط الشمسية والأنابيب الداخلية أصبحت من نوع من الزجاج وليس من النحاس او الحديد وان درجة حرارة الماء تصل بة الى 200 درجة مئوية وعمل ندوى في عمان عن هذا الموضوع ولم استطع الوصول الى معلومات اكثر.
علمت انة اقيم في غزة مركز مهني تطبيقي متخصص في مجال استغلال الطاقة البديلة المتوفرة في فلسطين واريد ان اكون عضو فية اذا سمح بذالك وان نوسع البحث على فلسطين كافة فارجوا افادتي في هذا الموضوع ومساعدتي على تكميل مشروعي مع الشكر لك


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 مايو 2006)

شكرا أخت سها على اهتمامك

أرسلت لك رسالة خاصة

ويمكنك أيضا قراءة المواضيع التالية على الملتقى وفيها روابط مهمة لنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18246


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17683


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16941


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16531


وغيرها الكثير

شكرا مجددا


----------



## mohepsh (14 مايو 2006)

_السلام عليكم_
احب ان اشكرك على هذا الجهود الرئع
ان منذ فترةوهذه الموضوع يشغلنى وهذا بحكم عملى فى مجال توليد الطاقة الكهربية
ومعرفتى بأهمية الطاقة 
ولذلك كنت افكر بعد الاطلاع والمعرفة الدقيقة بالجوانب الخاصة بعمل خلية شمسية 
وللاسف لم اعسر على معلومات او اى مصدر عن معلومات:5:
حتى قرأت مقالك الممتع 
فراودتنى الفكرة من جديد:67: 
اولا اجو ان يخصص باب لهذا الموضوع فى المنتدا لكى يستفيد منه الجميع 
اجو منك المزيد عن هذا الموضوع​واحب ان اشكرك مرة اخرى
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 مايو 2006)

شكرا أخي mohepsh وانشاء الله لما يقوم المهندس بالسلامة (المشرف العام) راح يعملنا الفرع الخاص

وأوعدك بكل جديد ومفيد

إذا كان لديك أسئلة أو أفكار أتمنى أن تسأل هنا أو بالرسائل الخاصة وأنا مستعد لتوفير أي شيء تحتاجه معلوماتيا أو مواد انشاء الله

شكرا


----------



## مقاتل الصحراء (14 مايو 2006)

تشكر اخي ماشا الله عليك ماقصرت


----------



## waleed_eng76 (14 مايو 2006)

ني المهندس وليد محمد عبد باحث في مجال الطاقة المتجددة وخاصة (الطاقة الشمسية) ولدي عدة بحوث منشورة في هذا المجال واعرض خدماتي لكافة الاخوه المهندسين في هذا المجال مع التحية:14: 
والله يوفق الجميع ​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (14 مايو 2006)

وينك من زمان يا بشمهندس

سأكون ممون لك إذا ساعدتني بتوفير مجموعة من أسماء ومواقع إلكترونية لمؤسسات عالمية متخصصة في مجال الطاقة

أيضا أبحث عن بحث يفصل موضوع صناعة الخلايا الشمسية

بارك الله فيك


----------



## suha (15 مايو 2006)

أرجوا ان ترشدوني الى كيفية بعث رسالة خاصة ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (15 مايو 2006)

*الطريقة*

لارسال رسالة خاصة لاحظي الصورة التالية









أما لقراءة الرسائل الخاصة فكما في الصورة التالية






شكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## suha (15 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم اخ mzsk76 لم استطع قراءة الرسالة الخاصة لأنة لا يوجد لي ال 8 مشاركات ويجب ان يكون لي اكثر من 25 مشاركة وانا متشوقة لهذا الموضوع واريد ان اضل متشجعة لة فارجوا ان ترى طريقة اخرى لأقرا الذي بعثتة مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (15 مايو 2006)

شكرا لتفاعلكم مع الموضوع ومعا نحو تحقيق حلم عالم بطاقة نظيفة

أنتظر منكم المزيد:55:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (15 مايو 2006)

يمكنك قراءة الملف الشخصي لي وفيه بريد إلكتروني

ودوما تابعي اهتمامك بالموضع


----------



## suha (16 مايو 2006)

thank you brother mzsk76 for your rcognition and i will send you send you an email sence now i know it from your privat file


----------



## مصطفى العبادي (17 مايو 2006)

*thanks*

الشكر الجزيل لك :55:


----------



## samiramin (17 مايو 2006)

*Samir*

الأخوة الأعزاء Suha و mzsk76 
حيث انني اعمل في مجال الطاقة الشمسية منذ 6 سنوات في احدى اكبر الشركات في هذا المجال (BP SOLAR) أود ان اعرض عليكم المساعدة في هذا المجال , وبما انني أستطيع الدخول الى فلسطين , أود السؤال عن امكانية الإنضمام لمركز دراسات الطاقة المتجددة , رجاء أعلموني بالكيفية.
للمراسلة : samir*bpsarabia.com.sa


----------



## samiramin (17 مايو 2006)

samir*bpsarabia.com.sa


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (17 مايو 2006)

شكرا أخ سمير أرسلت لك رسالة

تحياتي


----------



## adelafifi (18 مايو 2006)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات المفيدة ... ولكن للعلم هذه التقنيات مستخدمة فى العالم منذا كثر من عشرون عاما 
وبدات مصر فى الاعوام السابقة بتفعيل هذه المشروعات الضخمة لتوليد الكهرباء من طاقة الرياح والشمس على ساحل البحر الاحمر .


----------



## suha (20 مايو 2006)

اشكرك اخ سمير وارجوا فعلا ان تساعدني


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (20 مايو 2006)

*سنضم عضويات علمية محلية وعالمية بإذن الله*

أخت suha والأخ سمير 

سيستلم المركز مقره هذا الأسبوع وبمجرد استلامه سأزودكم بأرقام هاتف المركز وبريد المركز 

الخاص ، أنا حريص جدا على عضوياتكم كمختصين ومهتمين بالمجال وسنفعل هذه العضوية لتكون

عملية ونافعة انشاء الله، وهدفنا أولا وأخيرا هو صناعة الحياة والنهوض بفلسطين انشاء الله

وقريبا وقبل نهاية هذا الشهر سيكون لنا صفحة إلكترونية خاصة على موقع كلية المجتمع

أخت سها أتمنى أن ترسلي لي على البريد الالكتروني بريدك الخاص وان أمكن رقم هاتفك حتى نتمكن

من التواصل معك من الكلية انشاء الله

بارك الله فيكم جميعا

م.محمد الكردي
إدارة المركز - كلية المجتمع
لجنة المشاريع - صناع الحياة- فلسطين


----------



## suha (20 مايو 2006)

اخ mzsk76 انتظرت ان تبعث لي برسالة على ايميلي لأني بعثتة لك في رسالة خاصة ولكنك لم تفعل فأرجوا ان يكون المانع خير وان تبعث لي بمعلومات تقنية وشكرا


----------



## suha (20 مايو 2006)

هل استطيع ان اضع ايميلي ورقم تلفوني مباشرة في المنتدى ام لا ارجوا اخباري بذلك سريعا وشكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (20 مايو 2006)

أخت سها أتمنى أن ترسلي على بريدي الالكتروني

mzsk76 على الهوتت مييل

شكرا لتعاونك الكريم


----------



## suha (20 مايو 2006)

ارجوا ان تعلمني ما السبب في ان الرسائل التي تصل منكم لي على ايميلي تظهر بارقام وليس كلام ولا استطيع ان افهمها مع انة يكون في الرسالة كلام بالعربي وبالأنجليزي والكلام الذي لا يفهم هو بعد هذا هو نص الرسالة


----------



## waleed_eng76 (29 مايو 2006)

*الاختصاص الدقيق*

الاخ mzsk76 السلام عليكم 
انا باحث في مجال المجمعات الشمسية الهوائية والمائية اي المستعملة في تسخين المياه وكذلك تسخين الهواء المستخدم في التدفئة . ولدي عناوين لبعض المجلات العالمية في هذا المجال سوف ابعث بها لك وانا اسف على هذا الانقطاع ولكن الضروف لدي صعبة جدا حيث انا من العراق


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (11 يونيو 2006)

نحن في الوطن العربي لدينا أغنى الأماكن في العالم من حيث توفر أشعة الشمس المباشرة وكذلك حرارتها اللتان يعتبران الأساس في توليد الطاقة عن طريق استخدام الخلايا الشمسية​


----------



## eng_esam (28 يونيو 2007)

وحياه الله انها صارت حقيقه مو حلم


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (29 يونيو 2007)

الطاقة البديلة هي الاصل
ولكن الانسان عاجز عن ادراك كيفية استعمالها مباشرة


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 يوليو 2007)

وصلت إلى النور ألواح الطاقة الشمسية من Cis


----------



## محسن الرشد (15 أبريل 2010)

ممكن تساعدوني اريدمعلمات عن الطاقة المتجددة في الوطن العربي


----------

